#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Wayne Kerr's Quick Trip to Southern China

## Wayne Kerr

*Southern China*

Anyway, the next leg was southern China. This was all work and long dinners drinking way too much Chinese wine. China was friggin cold and rainy so not much to show from this trip. The stay at the hotel was pretty funny – one of the girls serving in the hotel bar kept coming around to my room late at night asking if I needed anything before I went to sleep. I’d just asked for some green tea or water or something. On my last night there she came around out of uniform and asked to show me around a few places on the town – I was feeling a bit tired so had to knock the offer back. She did ask me to snap a pic in case I knew a “handsum man” that was looking for a Chinese wife  :Smile: .


^ Little airport I arrived at in southern China  :Surprised: 


^ One of my favourite dishes in China – they are the insides of them brown dog turd looking things in my Isaan Sojourn thread. They go for about US$400/kg dried in the market – didn’t ask what they cost in a restaurant.


^ The hotel waitress that popped over on my last night – if only I was a few years younger with a tad more energy  :Sad:

----------


## MagpieSF

Mate, even if I were 70 years old I would at least give her a go...she even dressed up for you!  Damn, you must have been REALLY tired...or just tired.  She was a whore by the way...very classic in China to call them a waitress or whatever...just the way they do things here.

----------


## davearn

^^Even on my death bed, I'd have a go at that

----------


## Mr Pot

China's a big place mate, so's Southern China - where excatly did you go out of interest?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Didn't even know this thread existed. Cut out of another one by an overzealous mod way back when I imagine ... no names and all that. That is Beihai airport from memory and yes she isn't she lovely  :Smile: .

----------


## kwai73

Fair play. It's not everY day you see such lovely tits on an Asian girl!

----------

